# John Deere 850 backhoe question



## gsxr-rider137 (Oct 6, 2014)

Recently bought a 1987 JD 850 4x4 w/loader with low hours, then a few weeks later, I found a JD backhoe attachment (8a). Ive got the backhoe attached to the tractor, but the tractor doesn't have any ports for the hydraulic lines from the backhoe. I went to my local JD dealership, and the "kid" behind the counter told me the kit was discontinued, and had he had no idea what to do next.
Hopefully someone here can limp me thru this...lol


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

As usual there may well be a couple different options, depending on how the tractor is currently equipped, and your skill level at minor fabrication and your knowledge of open center hydraulics. Assuming here that your loader operates through a two spool factory type remote valve and not a dedicated valve attached to and part of the loader? An '87 model would be a late serial number, for which the parts book shows more than one possible remote valve option, but most likely all will be in a basic power beyond configuration. Some strategic redirection of a few of the existing lines to or from the current valve should provide flow to and from your backhoe valve and still provide use of the loader with no problem. 
Some details and information about how the system is laid out now and what you hope to achieve in the way of additional hookups would be of help. With the backhoe attached, does this eliminate the need for three point operation? If so, that would simplify things as well.


----------



## Rainier (Sep 26, 2015)

On my 1050 the back hoe gets its juice from the 3point. I would look online and find the manual for the 8a and in there it should have the info on how it needs to be plumbed. I went down to my local hydro shop and had them make up all the hoses I needed to do the quick connect. I'm thinking the 8a is very similar to the one on my 1050. Just smaller. The JD dealers won't have any info on these any more. They are pretty much useless !
Good luck


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

I find it hard to believe that John Deere Wouldn,t have a set of remotes for any tractor they make or at least one that could be adapted.You should check their online stores,or maybe a different dealership


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

What you likely want is John Deere part #BM18010 Power Beyond Kit. Made for the 870 and the 8A/B backhoe. The part is obsoleted by JD.

Try a search through the usual tractor salvage yards, this was a very popular kit on the JD 850 through the 1050 series tractors.

If you can get the hydraulic parts book diagram for the 18010, and the diagram for the LVB26066 kit, you will see how to use the later kit and route hoses to allow the later kit to perform the needed function.


----------



## Courtney Carrier (Jul 1, 2018)

Rainier said:


> On my 1050 the back hoe gets its juice from the 3point. I would look online and find the manual for the 8a and in there it should have the info on how it needs to be plumbed. I went down to my local hydro shop and had them make up all the hoses I needed to do the quick connect. I'm thinking the 8a is very similar to the one on my 1050. Just smaller. The JD dealers won't have any info on these any more. They are pretty much useless !
> Good luck


Hi Ranier and fellow JD owner,

I have a JD 850 tractor and recently bought a model 8 Backhoe. It came without the subframe. I have been searching high and low for one but have so far not found one. So I have decided to fab one up. Now I am looking for some basic dims. I came this post you made about your backhoe. Is it a model 8? Do you still own it? If so would you be able to help a guy out and give me the critical dims I am looking for? I can email you a diagram with the dims that I need listed. Any help would be greatly appreciated...I have had zero luck so far.

Thanks in advance.

CLC


----------



## gsxr-rider137 (Oct 6, 2014)

Sure. Email me at [email protected] and I'll try to help.


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

A little info I found. Hope it helps.


----------



## Courtney Carrier (Jul 1, 2018)

Thank you, that will help me with the hydraulics!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Courtney Carrier said:


> Hi Ranier and fellow JD owner,
> 
> I have a JD 850 tractor and recently bought a model 8 Backhoe. It came without the subframe. I have been searching high and low for one but have so far not found one. So I have decided to fab one up. Now I am looking for some basic dims. I came this post you made about your backhoe. Is it a model 8? Do you still own it? If so would you be able to help a guy out and give me the critical dims I am looking for? I can email you a diagram with the dims that I need listed. Any help would be greatly appreciated...I have had zero luck so far.
> 
> ...


Before you install the backhoe check your axle flanges to which the rear wheels bolt. If they are not radius profiled where they are machined to the axle, the stress of the backhoe will create cracks and that can lead to the flange breaking off and the wheel with it. Some axles were square cut and should be replaced before catastrophic failure occurs.


----------



## gsxr-rider137 (Oct 6, 2014)

I just wanted to post an update on getting this backhoe attached to the 850. After searching all over the internet...and calling dealership after dealership, I was told about D H Marvin John Deere in Colchester, CT. I talked to Dennis, the owner, and after telling him my issue...his reply was..." Sure, I can do that, no problem. Might take about a day or a day and a half, should cost you about $500"
I was blown away. This was the FIRST person who I talked to who said with confidence, that the job could be done. I quickly made an appointment, and two days after I dropped off the tractor, it was done. Up and running ! The also freed up all the linkage on the backhoe and made sure all the controls and rams worked.

I can't say enough how much I was amazed that not only was the job done, but he took time out to show me a few things on the tractor and explained what he had to do to get it to work.bif there's anyone out there who has hydraulic issues...this would be the guy I would recommend in a heartbeat


----------



## Courtney Carrier (Jul 1, 2018)

gsxr-rider137 said:


> I just wanted to post an update on getting this backhoe attached to the 850. After searching all over the internet...and calling dealership after dealership, I was told about D H Marvin John Deere in Colchester, CT. I talked to Dennis, the owner, and after telling him my issue...his reply was..." Sure, I can do that, no problem. Might take about a day or a day and a half, should cost you about $500"
> I was blown away. This was the FIRST person who I talked to who said with confidence, that the job could be done. I quickly made an appointment, and two days after I dropped off the tractor, it was done. Up and running ! The also freed up all the linkage on the backhoe and made sure all the controls and rams worked.
> 
> I can't say enough how much I was amazed that not only was the job done, but he took time out to show me a few things on the tractor and explained what he had to do to get it to work.bif there's anyone out there who has hydraulic issues...this would be the guy I would recommend in a heartbeat


Could you post a few pics of the hydraulics set up? I’m looking to install the lines with quick connects to attach the backhoe to the tractor.


----------

